# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Spix’s macaw

## rafa

καθως ημουν στο facebook βρηκα αυτο το θεμα.δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχει τετοιο ειδος!!!!!!
http://www.urparrot.com/blog/parrot-...xtinct-parrot/

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπάρχει ο συγκεκριμένος macaw αλλά είναι είδος υπό εξαφάνιση. Νομίζω πως και στις ταινίες Rio και Rio 2 οι παπαγάλοι ειναι Spix's Macaws, ή αλλιώς μικροί μπλε μακάω (little blue macaw).

----------

